# My Second System Is Now my First System...



## willdao (Jun 8, 2010)

After having moved three times in 11 months some time ago--and jettisoning a lot of stuff along the way, including selling a bunch of HT gear so as not to have to move it--I'm left with a system that's somewhat in transition, with parts of my "second system" (formerly main bedroom system) in my main system, and some odds and ends (much of it still in boxes) from my "second bedroom" system--and, some even older gear.

I currently have a 5.1 receiver by Technics (SA-DA10) with MOS-FET amplifier stages and a beefy power supply and their renowned "TAKE-II" bamboo caps (created as an "engineering statement" to partner with their DVD-A10, the very first DVD-Audio player to market--and considerably better-sounding and -built than Matsushita's typical fare);

The aforementioned DVD-A10, the DVD-laser of which needs replaced; it now only plays CDs, albeit well;

A JCV XV-D9000 DVD-Audio/Video player--the very second DVD-A player to market; another "engineering staemement" from a Japanese mid-fi company, it's built of THICK billet aluminum all-around and internally (with separate, shielded billet-aluminum sections for analog, digital and power components) and very high-grade components--and it weighs CONSIDERABLY more than the 30 lb. receiver! (Shipping was COSTLY for a "mere" DVD player, to say the least!) And, it was MSRP'd ridiclously, at $5,000. Didn't pay nearly that;

A Pioneer DV-563A DVD-A and SACD combo player (along with DVD-V and CD, of course)--which sounds conspicuously less refined than the JVC player; as it should, for a 20X MSRP price differential;

Polk LSi-9 speakers, LCR and surround; may have these sold.

An older Vidikron Crystal One LCD front PJ. (Wish I'd been able to sell IT before moving, instead of the Panny FP; it's a BEHEMOTH!)

Odds and ends: Some (6) KLH mini-monitors (4" poly mid-woofers and 3/4" soft-dome neodymium tweeters) left over from my 2nd bedroom system--my 3rd home theater system, if you're counting!), along with a KLH 10" sub with outboard 100-watt Class-D amp; a Sony STR-D1015 Dolby Pro-logic receiver, going strong for over 20 years, along with a Sony ES-series carousel CD player (CDP-C77ES)--they still look quite "modern" and are pretty well-built; some floor-standing. 2-way, ported Yamaha NS-500 studio monitors, with 8" cast-basket woofers and 1" beryllium-dome tweeters, that STILL sound fantastic after 30+ years--world-class, and still among the best speakers ever produced in Japan (which is not particularly known for speaker design, of course)...beautiful clarity in the midrange, with an extended but sweet top end--and soundstage imaging to die for; the drivers are wired with premium heavy-guage wire, and the complex crossovers are encased in ~6" X 5" X 2.5" anti-resonant, resin-filled cases! Can't even see the components. Built by Yamaha's piano division: super thick front baffles and absolutely non-resonant, internally-braced, poly-filled ported cabinets; do the "knuckle-rap" test at your own peril. Heavy as lead for their size. Well, gold. My dream speakers as I entered my teens--I saved for them forever (paper route, babysitting, grass-cutting, etc.) I'll probably never sell 'em. Need to re-cone the woofers and bypass one of the tweeter output pots, which is blown. I also have a Yamaha integrated amp from that era. Needs some work, but well-built.

So, anyway, I'm perfectly set for some new kit--say, the current giveaway with the 2 VS-18 subs, Dayton SA-1000 amp, and the 3 SHO-10 monitors!


----------



## cynikal (Sep 23, 2011)

Well that all sounds pretty good (no pun intended) and but what i'm kind of wondering now is why have you been moving so often? Hope everything in your personal life is going alright at least!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

